# Picture of Audi S3 with 18" Kahn RSS wheels



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

Here is a picture of an Audi S3 I spotted while playing tourist in Paris, France. 








Current Resolution is 640x480. The original size (1600x1200) is available by downloading *here *


----------



## S3Dean (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Picture of Audi S3 with 18" Kahn RSS wheels (eggroller)*


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: Picture of Audi S3 with 18" Kahn RSS wheels (S3Dean)*

Holy crap!!, they look sweet!!I sooo wish we had S3s here!


----------

